# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework > سوال: اشکال برای آپلود عکس درقسمت ajax در VB.NET

## Mostafa_taheree

سلام دوستان
به راهنمایی شما عزیزان نیازمندم
زمانیکه از Upload manager  در قسمت ajax استفاده میکنم file name عکس را نمیدهد طلفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## amir_alaki

با سلام،
کلا Update Panel با file Up loader مشکل داره ،به دلیل اینکه Update  partial به صورت Partial  post back کار میکنه و برای کارکردن با File Upload باید Full Post back  بشه که با Update panel نمیشه!!!!

 ولی میشه از روش زیر با استفاده کردن که با استفاده از یک Update Panel دیگه همهن قسمت از page رو Full post back کرد که باید از یک  trigger نیز کمک گرفت و دکمه ای که قرار Full Post Back بشه رو توش قرار بدیم.

           

 
                                    تصویر :
                                    <input id="Image" type="file" size="28" name="Image" runat="server" />
                                    <div style="display: none">
                                        <asp:Button ID="btnImageSend" runat="server" SkinID="saveBtn-120" Text="ارسال عکس"
                                            CausesValidation="false" OnClick="btnImageSend_Click" UseSubmitBehavior="false" />
                                    </div>
                                    <input class="save-120" type="button" onclick="javascript**:document.getElementById('ctl00  _ContentPlaceHolder1_btnImageSend').click();"
                                        name="Button1" value="ارسال عکس" id="'btnPreview'" />
                                    <asp:UpdatePanel ID="UpdatePanel2" runat="server" ChildrenAsTriggers="true" RenderMode="Inline">
                                        <ContentTemplate>
                                            <asp:Label ID="lbl" Text="&nbsp;" runat="server"></asp:Label>
                                        </ContentTemplate>
                                        <Triggers>
                                            <asp:PostBackTrigger ControlID="btnImageSend" />
                                        </Triggers>
                                    </asp:UpdatePanel>
 

                موفق باشید

----------

